

Ask HN: Buying a new desktop - FraaJad

I am planning to buy a desktop computer to supplement my macbook - which is my primary machine for nearly 10 months now.
I'm primarily looking for a bigger screen, an ergonomic keyboard  and better seating posture that comes with a working on a desktop.<p>I'm new to the US. So, I'm not sure how to go about buying an economical, hacker friendly (works with Ubuntu to start with) desktop. I have done PC assembly before, so I'm open to the idea of assembling one for myself. However, I would rather have the peace of mind of a branded PC for a few more bucks.<p>Your recommendations?
======
sfamiliar
sounds like you want a mini-dvi adapter, a big standalone screen, a usb
keyboard and mouse, and a steelcase chair, not a desktop computer.

if you want processing power for web servers and databases, get a slice
somewhere -- they're pretty affordable. don't buy an entirely new machine when
you can get everything you asked for in the first paragraph for the macbook
(and the sync hassles that come with two machines). you'd have to buy that
stuff anyhow if you got a desktop, why not get it without the desktop?

my setup: three slices, a macbook, 25" 16:9 flatscreen LG in portrait mode. i
use the mac keyboard, but have a really comfy chair. there's a file server in
the kitchen, but it's left over from an old desktop and is not a speed demon
-- it doesn't have any inputs or outputs connected save for ethernet.

~~~
FraaJad
Thanks. lot of good points.

Apart from the points you mentioned, I think not having to sell a much
depreciated desktop when I leave US is an advantage.

------
strlen
D.J. Bernstein (yes, "that" djb) has a fairly good recommendation page, albeit
out dated:

<http://cr.yp.to/hardware/build-20071203.html>
<http://cr.yp.to/hardware/advice.html>

My advise is build your own: the price may actually be higher, but the upside
is being able to select your own components (for better performance, Linux
compatibility and an upgrade-ability route for the future - so you won't need
to replace the entire computer in two years).

------
ScottWhigham
I bought my last rig from newegg - parts and then put it together. For my
newest one, I went to Frys to buy an off-the-shelf box and was pleasantly
surprised that I could get a very powerful machine for $800 or so.

Frys and Microcenter offer great choices in Dallas (where I am) and I'd assume
elsewhere if you have 'em.

~~~
FraaJad
I visited a local Best buy and did not feel their machines were a good
bargain. I'll try the local Frys. Thanks!

------
watmough
Buy a refurb 20" iMac.

I'm working on mine right now, and it really is one of the nicest machines
I've ever used.

~~~
FraaJad
I was tempted to buy a imac too. but new ones are $1300 and up.

How much did you pay for yours and where did you buy it?

------
ram1024
if you can wait it out a bit, USB 3

yum!

[edit] aww crap, now it's saying i have to wait till 2010 till USB 3 hits.
that... that's longer than Longhorn 7!

